# 5 "Worst" Airlines --- BOYCOTT Spirit, Frontier, RyanAir



## gvic (Oct 31, 2014)

Enjoy this article.... Happy Traveling! ! ! 

http://www.smartertravel.com/blogs/...872021259&nl_cs=20340708::7597638::20605515::


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 12, 2015)

*NO Thank You!  NO FRONTIER AIRLINES FOR ME...I'M DONE!*

Frontier Airlines did the old bait and switch trick on me.  (I never used this airline before & I will NEVER consider flying on them again.)  

I was enticed before Christmas and booked some low priced non-stop airfares.  You know the old saying, "When it looks to be too good to be true it probably is."  

I get an email today that my original 4 non-refundable, non stop flights have all been cancelled.   

After checking online, they have put me on a different flight in another state almost 3 hours away from where I live! :annoyed:   Would this be acceptable to you?  Not me!

They didn't even put in my seat assignments - which I paid for already.  I was also told that the flight they put me on was already FULL and Sold OUT.  That is why I could not view the seats or flight online.  Nothing left. 

The airline's  agents were NOT sympathetic at all.  No compensation, No upgrades, No Guarantees,  No freebies.  Nothing.   I received a take it or leave it type of response.

The best is that they said "they can not guarantee that this will not happen to me again" if I would accept the horrible flight that was offered as a replacement.  I declined.   I don't need the headache!

No suggestions to me either - other than I could choose to accept the change of flight or get a refund.  

I asked for my refund.  I was told they will take 7-10 days to process it... and it could take 30-60 days to see the refund on my credit card statement.  

I am Not happy with the airline, nor would I recommend them to anyone.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Feb 12, 2015)

*My experience*

Well, my experience doesn't come close to what the previous person dealt with, but I, too, will avoid Frontier if at all possible.

I booked Frontier from Denver to LA, and then Delta on to Honolulu.  Then I began reading all the negative comments about Frontier, but hoped for the best.  At first, everything was fine...staff helpful, my seat OK.  I had checked in at a kiosk, even had some help from a Frontier person; twice, while checking in, I read on the kiosk screen that my luggage was checked through to Honolulu.  Since that was what I expected, I had no reason to question it.  Got to LA, had to take the shuttle to the terminal serving Delta, got through TSA and I am at my Delta gate when my phone rings.  It was Frontier saying I had to go back to the Frontier terminal and collect my luggage because they did not have an agreement to send it on to Honolulu.

Nothing I said made any difference.  As I was alone, I had to lug all my carry on stuff with me back to Frontier, get my large suitcase, and trudge back to Delta and do the check-in and TSA bit again.  I was not a happy camper.  

I told Frontier I would tell my story as often as I could and announce each time "I will never fly Frontier again!"


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Frontier **was** a great airline. Unfortunately they feel their business model should mirror that of a Spirit Airlines - charge fees for everything and who cares about the customer!   What's worse, they are the ONLY airline in Denver to NOT participate in TSA-precheck.  

They are losing market share and gates in Denver.  It's only a matter of time until they are gone unless they change things.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Frontier has really gone downhill over the last 4 or 5 years*

Frontier has been a marginal airline on the edge of insolvency for some time now. They continue to attempt to reinvent their failing business model and, IMHO, only do more harm than good. 

At one time they were a decent airline to fly. Resonable service, upgraded their fleet to all new Airbus planes, inflight TV service available on all their flights, a decent ontime record with good flight times and popular destinations and a great FF program. Then, they started tinkering with everything and strated the nickel and dime routine. They're maybe a half step ahead of charter carriers like Allegiant but not much better. They've become the LAST airline we look at when flying. Three times they've started service at our airport, three times they've abandoned our airport. I don't think they need to consider a fourth attempt at service.


----------



## tante (Feb 15, 2015)

It all started when they took away the cookies.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 15, 2015)

You get what you pay for or in these cases, sometimes less. 

I used to fly Delta and American exclusively but have stopped using Delta except to use up my FF miles (when I can)

Cheers


----------

